
Foam Concrete - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foam_concrete
======
coderintherye
Foamcrete is pretty neat, this is the classic video that introduced me to it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llsQL2bPWqY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llsQL2bPWqY)

Though there are a lot of great videos now on how to make it and work with it

------
aaron695
Youtubers often call it aircrete and it seems pretty cool.

A lot of people are excited about it, but it was hard to get much info about
it with people doing stuff but it seems pretty much beginners.

Either there's a flaw in the use case, or it's just starting to take off.

~~~
Gibbon1
I suspect it's a material science issue. You want the bubbles to be very small
and closed. Which requires additives and equipment to mix the stuff. Combine
that with the building industry for good reason is very conservative. Progress
is slow especially for fundamentals.

